# I have a quick question



## KMU-BlackHawk (3 Mar 2005)

hey guys. i would liek to knwo i fit is true that the canadian air force does all the helicopter flying for the army .  also how can i go about becoming a helo pilot because it has been a dream of mine since i saw my first sea king fly about 300- 400 feet over my skewl and being able to see the ppl inside. i would really love to knwo how i could go about becomine a helicopter pilot.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Mar 2005)

KMU-BlackHawk said:
			
		

> hey guys. i would liek to knwo i fit is true that the canadian air force does all the helicopter flying for the army .   also how can i go about becoming a helo pilot because it has been a dream of mine since i saw my first sea king fly about 300- 400 feet over my skewl and being able to see the ppl inside. i would really love to knwo how i could go about becomine a helicopter pilot.



Hmmmm I thought we went over this already....

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27574.0.html


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Mar 2005)

KMU-Blackhawk,

Yes, the air force flies all aircraft in the CF, including tactical helicopters.

For further information on becoming a pilot, go to the Search page here: 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

If you search on the phrase "become a pilot" (make sure you include the quotation marks), you will get 20 threads to explore. That should provide you a good start. If you have specific questions after reviewing ALL of those threads, please add them to the most relevant thread.

Welcome to Army.Ca.


----------

